# Marketing and Selling your woodworking



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know I started a new blog series; *marketing and selling your woodworking*

Hope you will take a few minutes to follow along. I'll try to post a new segment each day ( 8 part series), but I've been having some problems with my internet provider so hang tight if I miss a day.

Thanks,


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

Cant wait for it


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I also will follow.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep… let'r rip…


----------

